# Monster Phals



## RNCollins (Jan 3, 2015)

Does anyone have one of these? 

I've got one with 12 leaves!


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 3, 2015)

I do, 1 hybrid with 12 leaves and a primary hybrid with 11.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2015)

I regularly see hybrids like this, but can't recall any species Phals. like this.

Tom Harper who owns Stones River Orchids, and most likely Peter Lin who owns Bigleaf Orchids probably have a bunch with lots of leaves.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2015)

Like what?


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Like what?




Big with 6 pairs of leaves.


----------



## Clark (Jan 3, 2015)

Odd, mine has 11 leaves.
Two spikes w/o flowers, but one is working on a keiki.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 3, 2015)

I think my friend has a bunch. Phals love her; she take them home, put them on a windowsill, and they try to take over the world within a year or so... I'm not jealous or anything, nooooo...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 4, 2015)

Am I missing a picture here or is this a theoretical discussion?


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 4, 2015)

Here are mines.

A Noid hybrid and a primary hybrid between phal violacea and phal c1 (extremely vigorous plant) As you can see is full of spikes and recentrly 2 more emerged. This one has 12 leaves, one is almost buried under the substrate. The other the noid has 11 leaves.






[/url]DSCN3886 by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSCN3889 by lmpgs, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is phalaenopsis amabalis "Fancy Pearl". I believe it is actually a form of aphrodite. It is a mother plant with attached basal keiki. Both have nine leaves and the two together have 4 flower spikes with 27 flowers and buds. Just for reference the plant is growing in a 3 gallon nursery container and the aisle the container is sitting in is 42 inches wide. I have larger phals, but this is the largest species phal. 

Mike


----------



## Clark (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike, is that Promix soiless potting mix?
Thanks.


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 4, 2015)

Clark

Yes, Promix HP with extra perlite. However, I would not recommend it to most people, as it increases the risk of overwatering. That said, if you're careful and your environment is a little on the dry side like mine, it works great. I grew in bark for years and would occasionally buy plants growing in Promix. About 15 years ago, during the annual repotting, I realized that EVERY plant growing in Promix was larger than ANY plant growing in bark. I don't recall the numbers exactly, but I think it was maybe 10 phals in Promix and maybe 300 - 400 in bark. I immediately switched to Promix for all of my phals. I try it on other things from time to time, but the only other plants that like it are phrags. Oddly enough, I had a Cattleya schilleriana that grew very well in it for years and years before I chickened out and moved it to bark.

Mike


----------



## Clark (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Mike.


----------

